# Other > Fun and games >  Line of Duty

## Jaquaia

Omg suzi!!!! Allalone!!!! Did you see????

----------


## Angie

I am recording them all then going to binge watch so will keep clear of this thread lol

----------


## Suzi

Omg omg omg omg omg i did!!!!!!!

----------


## Allalone

Thanks for starting this thread Jaq. Line of Duty is a great distraction for me atm. I watch the episode 3 times over the week to make sure I haven’t missed anything. 

OMG! Who is she related to?? Have you seen the amount of locks she has on her door?! Is it only me or is the PCC part if the OCG? He’s very dodgy.

----------


## Jaquaia

I said to J that the PCC seems dodgy too!!! I mean surely he wants corruption out of the force yet he's constantly getting in the way! 

J thinks Tommy Hunter!

----------


## Suzi

PCC definitely dodgy as hell! I did, however, find myself shouting at the tv last night!

----------


## Allalone

I said that to Im, as he was Scottish too!!

I was shouting as well Suzi. I recognised Jimmy Lakewells voice straight away and it seemed to take Steve ages!

----------


## Jaquaia

I only realised the guy who killed him was the guy Hastings visited in prison last series when I saw it on twitter

----------


## Suzi

So many twists and turns! But how dare they try to put Hastings out for retirement??????!!! He only cares about one thing and that's bent coppers!

----------


## Jaquaia

Dodgy PCC! He knows it will eventually come round to him!

----------


## Suzi

I want that smarmy grin wiped clean off his face!

----------


## Jaquaia

I actually felt sorry for Buckells, even though he's a bit of a knob. Is he being framed?

----------


## Suzi

I think so...

----------


## Allalone

> I only realised the guy who killed him was the guy Hastings visited in prison last series when I saw it on twitter


Thats right, was it lee banks? Possible relation to Carl?




> Dodgy PCC! He knows it will eventually come round to him!


It defo will, not sure if the assistant chief constable has anything to do with it as well?? Jurys out with her.




> So many twists and turns! But how dare they try to put Hastings out for retirement??????!!! He only cares about one thing and that's bent coppers!


Its the only way that they can get rid of him. He has a month to find H, nick the PCC and get to the bottom of where  Jo Davidson fit into it all. Oh and for Steve to seek revenge on Ryan!!



> I want that smarmy grin wiped clean off his face!


And for Hastings to do it in the interview room!!




> I actually felt sorry for Buckells, even though he's a bit of a knob. Is he being framed?


Buckells is a wet lettuce. I did feel a little sorry for him though. Jo is trying to frame him for totally messing up the investigation but is he part of it all too??

----------

Suzi (13-04-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

It was Lee Banks! I'm torn between Buckells is bent and he's just incompetent. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-b1830448.html

----------


## Allalone

I can’t wait for Sunday. It’s the only thing I’m watching atm.

----------


## Jaquaia

We need a bent BBC employee to leak the next episode!

----------


## Suzi

See, most series I don't watch and then I do a complete binge.... This one I couldn't wait for...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Have never watched an episode.... should I??

----------


## Jaquaia

YES!!!!!!

----------

Strugglingmum (14-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

I love it!

----------


## Stella180

3 more episodes and I’m all caught up and can join the discussion or least know what the heck you’re talking about lol

----------

Jaquaia (13-04-21),Suzi (13-04-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh!!! The one who questioned Hastings is back next episode!!!

----------


## Allalone

I wonder who she’ll be questioning this time?? Was she a chief superintendent? One rank above Hastings?
Name's Carmichael??
This thread is a good distraction for me. Any other LoD news Jaq?

----------


## Jaquaia

That's the one! Wonder if she's who they've planning will take over when the units merge! She was born just up the road from where I live now so fairly local!

Though just seen that Martin Compston has said that if we thought episode 4 ended on a cliffhanger we'll need therapy after this weeks episode!

----------


## Allalone

Yeah I can see it being her, she’ll love that! Practically a neighbour Jaq!

It’s a good job I have an appointment with my psychologist on Tuesday then!

----------


## Suzi

​OMG!!!!! No spoilers as Jaq hasn't watched it yet, but OMG OMG OMG OMG!

----------


## Allalone

Bloody hell!!!

Come on Jaq!! We need to discuss this ASAP!

----------


## Stella180

I don’t get it. Why so over excited?

----------


## Suzi

twists and turns love, cliff hangers, what is or is not going to happen...... Did you watch it?

----------


## Stella180

Yes I did.

----------


## Suzi

You didn't enjoy it?

----------


## Stella180

Oh I did yeah but I don’t see it as twists and turns the was you do. I see it as the natural progression of an investigation and learning more from following each lead. I get annoyed with the cliffhangers an the end of each episode. This week it’s a 50-50 but I hate having to wait. I’m a binge watcher.

----------


## Suzi

I like to binge too! lol

----------


## Jaquaia

OMG OMG OMG!!!! How could they do that to us again!!!!

----------


## Suzi

I know!!!!!

----------


## Allalone

There’s so many questions that need answered and we only have 2 episodes left!!!
Also Carmichael is a bitch, I really don’t like her.

----------


## Stella180

Thats probably why this season has an extra episode compared to the others.

----------


## Suzi

I don't like Carmichael either! However I do like Kate, but I've always liked her!  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Carmichael is horrible! PCC? Do we still think he's dodgy?

----------


## Stella180

Of course he’s dodgy. He’s a politician in an elected post. Don’t know if he is a part of the corruption but no one seems to have clean hands due to poor decision making.

----------


## Suzi

Hell yeah! Very dodgy!

----------


## Allalone

I like Kate too Suzi but what’s her obsession with Jo? She doesn’t want to see/hear that Jo’s part of the OCG. As for PCC I think he’s definately dodgy!

----------


## Stella180

Thought on Hastings and his “good deed” with the 50k? Doesn’t matter to me how good his intentions were or how he tries to ease his conscience he’s still in the wrong and has become the bent copper he despises. 

Oh and have you seen the furore over Steph Corbett’s kitchen tiles look like the letter H lol

----------


## Jaquaia

Yeah. He lost the moral highground with that one

----------


## Jaquaia

Ready ladies??

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## Stella180

I’m curious how they manage to keep Jo alive long enough for her to pluck up the courage to speak up.

----------


## Jaquaia

Yeah cos those prison wardens were definitely dodgy

----------


## Suzi

She won't be... Then the identity of the fourth men can be kept secret ready for the next series.....

----------


## Jaquaia

Seriously???? You've got to be joking!!! Is that it??

----------


## Suzi

I know! It can't be over!

----------


## Jaquaia

There had better be another series as that was a letdown!

----------


## Suzi

I agree!

----------

